# Leon vd Staatsmach GSD



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

Has anyone on the forum seen this Stud Dog in the flesh?
He is getting a LOT of breedings in Holland and Belgium and am just wondering why he is in such demand.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

you can try to contact and ask stefan shaub, I think he is the breeder of the dog and has recently moved to USA and started posting here.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

why do you care about leon??special reason??

for some people is that reason enaough http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ogykuYuvrM


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Stefan Schaub said:


> why do you care about leon??special reason??


stefan, perhaps this is a future puppy-buyer, perhaps a bitch-owner that may want to breed to him at some point in time. 

why wouldn't we want to know about Leon if he's being used so much in europe? i hope you're not one of those that brings a (potentially) great studdog to the US just to make him disappear rather than contribute his genes to the pool here.

personally, i havent heard of him, but if he's all that--well, the more information,the better.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think that "L" litter has some super nice dogs, at least from what I can see in the various videos I have seen of Leon, Lary, and Lena. Young still too, just 4 ? I conversate with someone who got a Lena puppy and he seemed pretty stoked.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

The full l titter was great.my first choice out of the l litter is Lary. i trained both Lary and Leon since a age of six month in protection.lary was owned by me and sold him with schh1 to Dirk Stocks,with the hope that he bring him to the bsp both have great drive and real fast long bites. both dogs are clear,no handler agressions. Lary was the better one in the blind, but both dogs are "only" great sportdogs. i wish they have more agressions to the helper. the mother Franka have produce with diffrent males realy good dogs. shortly i will breed her to Kway (bill' s dog),that is close the same combination like the l litter. 


@ann schnerre
i brought two males with me, Harro Staatsmacht(sable) and Terror Staatsmacht(full black)

Harro is a direct Orla son and father is Jaro Ruhbachtal(full brother Nick) and terror is out of Gracia (Orla and Olex de Valsory) and Eliot Prevent.
both are titeld ,both are V rated and both are in KKL 1.
both dogs have make studs.
soon is also frozen sperm of both availeble.
both are availeble for stud


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

I like both dogs alot but my favorite is Lary and has always been him,don't know the differences in their personality and why many prefer Leon.

I really like Lary.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you both for the reply.
Stephan I should have asked the Question in a different way.
Maybe why is Leon so popular as a stud dog versus others like
Larry, Terror and other nice males that you have bred.
Your answe was helpful.
Do you have a idea of when you will breed a litter/s this year?


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Leon is not more popluar among those in Germany he is more centrally located for studs than many of the other dogs. He is right on the border to Belgium and the Netherlands. Dogs like Lary live at the very north end of Germany. If he was in the same position as Leon there would be the same amount of studs. People in Germany are differant about driving than Americans. A lot of that has to do with how much somone must pay for fuel in Germany to not even know if they will get a pregnant bitch or not. When the dog is closer to more people they get more studs. Best example for this is Quax Waldwinkel, full brother to Quincy, he was first located in the middle of Germany and made 37 studs. After he goes back to his owner, who lived in the very south of Germany he only made two studs for the rest of his life.

Terror has made two days after his show(you must have it for breeding in Germany) three studs and is now back with me. My opinion is that Terror at this time is the hardest biting shepherd that I have experienced. Since he is in the states the few helpers who have tested him have confirmed my opinion.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Terror will breed next week to Luna von der Gewurzwiese(same father as Fado Lutter and Noditha Teufelsgrund) 
Movie of Luna last week in training:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz5Q6Y1nMLY

This breeding combination is close to same as Quardes Staatsmacht
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeveRO38Fec

Quardes and Terror have the same mother Gracia Staatsmacht


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Stefan Schaub said:


> Leon is not more popluar among those in Germany he is more centrally located for studs than many of the other dogs. He is right on the border to Belgium and the Netherlands. Dogs like Lary live at the very north end of Germany. If he was in the same position as Leon there would be the same amount of studs. People in Germany are differant about driving than Americans. A lot of that has to do with how much somone must pay for fuel in Germany to not even know if they will get a pregnant bitch or not. When the dog is closer to more people they get more studs. Best example for this is Quax Waldwinkel, full brother to Quincy, he was first located in the middle of Germany and made 37 studs. After he goes back to his owner, who lived in the very south of Germany he only made two studs for the rest of his life.
> 
> Terror has made two days after his show(you must have it for breeding in Germany) three studs and is now back with me. My opinion is that Terror at this time is the hardest biting shepherd that I have experienced. Since he is in the states the few helpers who have tested him have confirmed my opinion.


thanks for your answer \\/

the danish are like the germans then ,they will not drive so far to bred a female and especially if the dogs has not good points in the IPO most of them will never try to use other dogs than with Schh titles sad but true


----------

